# F*kers that hit animals and drive off..



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

Just had a very unpleasant experience leaving my mums house... found the neighbours cat half-alive in a very bad way in the middle of the road - an image that will probably now haunt me for a while, poor thing.

I understand accidents happen and animals aren't exactly that savvy when it comes to traffic but the least you could do is finish it off and at least try to find the owner or some help instead of taking the cowards approach.

disgusted, and rather upset.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I know how you feel: I've seen exactly the same last year


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

It might have been in a fight and staggered into the road before collapsing.
Cant see many people getting out to wring its neck so it doesnt suffer any more either


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

sattan said:


> Just had a very unpleasant experience leaving my mums house... found the neighbours cat half-alive in a very bad way in the middle of the road - an image that will probably now haunt me for a while, poor thing.
> 
> I understand accidents happen and animals aren't exactly that savvy when it comes to traffic but the least you could do is finish it off and at least try to find the owner or some help instead of taking the cowards approach.
> 
> disgusted, and rather upset.


That's always awful and upsetting if they suffer unduly. And the thought that it it some kid's precious pet who will be really upset. Hope it didn't put you off your tea too much.


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> sattan said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a very unpleasant experience leaving my mums house... found the neighbours cat half-alive in a very bad way in the middle of the road - an image that will probably now haunt me for a while, poor thing.
> ...


What! precious pet? the fucking things crap in ya garden, rip the fucking bin bags open then sleep off their exertions on your fucking bonnet leaving scratches as a memento! Good fucking riddance, pity it wasnt crossing the road with the rest of its worm infested family!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The law doesn't think much of the cats apparently either. If you hit a cat, you don't have to report anything. But if you hit a dog, it is an offence not to report this to the police.

Every day lots of animals are killed on the roads. Are all the drivers expected to stop and save the animal or drive off? Or are the drivers are supposed to decide which animals are worth helping?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

stephengreen, what you say is awful 

Animals have as much right to live and be on this planet as "humans" have (Humans in inverted commas, because your reply wasn't very human IMHO). And they do feel pain just as much as you do!!!! Just because they can't speak your language or use toilets in houses like you do doesn't mean to say that they should be treated like rubbish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Sorry to hear of your unpleasant experience Sattan. Hope you overcome your upset. Situations like this make you want to be able to put an animal out of it's missery but nerves and emotion stop us being able to. Poor little cat.  . I so love cats too.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Dani, StephenGreen is being provocative looking for a response. 99.9% of people here will agree with your (and my) sentiments - best not to encourage him!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> Dani, StephenGreen is being provocative looking for a response. 99.9% of people here will agree with your (and my) sentiments - best not to encourage him!


That's o.k. Rob.
Stephengreen may be provocative on the forum here. In my eyes though, he is something very different!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> Dani, StephenGreen is being provocative looking for a response. 99.9% of people here will agree with your (and my) sentiments - best not to encourage him!


bollocks! your sentiment is the same as nancy boy! cats are a fucking menace.i feel sorry for the poor bastard who had his or her bumper ripped off because of the flea ridden, worm infested, chick killing, bag of foul smelling shit!


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> stephengreen, what you say is awful
> 
> Animals have as much right to live and be on this planet as "humans" have (Humans in inverted commas, because your reply wasn't very human IMHO). And they do feel pain just as much as you do!!!! Just because they can't speak your language or use toilets in houses like you do doesn't mean to say that they should be treated like rubbish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hang about you get people raping kids, commiting genocide,And eating their breakfast while wars are conducted in their name.And im the one thats inhuman cos of a cat?Youve got your priorities wrong i reckon.Its because of people like you, that care more for a cat than their fellow human beings, that there is so much strife in the world .you one twisted individual (IMO)


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

stephengreen said:


> What! precious pet? the fucking things crap in ya garden, rip the fucking bin bags open then sleep off their exertions on your fucking bonnet leaving scratches as a memento! Good fucking riddance, pity it wasnt crossing the road with the rest of its worm infested family!


 pr1ck :evil:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

stephengreen said:


> you one twisted individual (IMO)


Stephen, I reckon a lot of people here would bounce that comment straight back at you. I do.

Night night, sleep well.


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

ronin said:


> stephengreen said:
> 
> 
> > What! precious pet? the fucking things crap in ya garden, rip the fucking bin bags open then sleep off their exertions on your fucking bonnet leaving scratches as a memento! Good fucking riddance, pity it wasnt crossing the road with the rest of its worm infested family!
> ...


Thats right, that cat one stupid pr1ck. I quite agree.But there is one glimmer of hope, and thats is the fucking stupid cat didnt breed to much and pass its "stupid " genes on to its offspring (guess its to late for you) then they wont wander out under a car and cause any more damage


----------



## Hugo Wattleseed (May 25, 2004)

stephengreen said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > stephengreen said:
> ...


Dear oh dear Stephen, how old are you? Not only can you not string a sentence together but you're also jumping on the first 'sentimental' post in the last few days to try and prove your 'controversialness'. I find it quite it insulting that I've not only been compared to you but also the idea that I might possibly be you!

Grow up, get more sleep, snap another one off as you sit there, on your own, in your hovel and fuck off.


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

Hugo Wattleseed said:


> stephengreen said:
> 
> 
> > ronin said:
> ...


But then again, did i write the above? mmm....do personal insults count if they are directed at ones self?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

stephengreen said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > stephengreen, what you say is awful
> ...


fellow _human_ beings :?:


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

Hugo Wattleseed said:


> Not only can you not string a sentence together...





Hugo Wattleseed said:


> I find it quite it insulting...


Pot ... kettle.

If there's one thing worse than a semi-literate, tedious troll, it's two of the f***ers. With respect. 

Mark


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

misrule said:


> Hugo Wattleseed said:
> 
> 
> > Not only can you not string a sentence together...
> ...


couldnt agree more :wink:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

misrule said:


> Hugo Wattleseed said:
> 
> 
> > Not only can you not string a sentence together...
> ...


 :lol: 

Oh dear.

Wattle's at it again.


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

come on now, grow up.... I've got better things to do with my bandwidth than waste it on childish trolls.

understand that most people won't want/be able to help - but my point was you know you've hit it - bit of courtesy and compassion wouldn't go amiss (its not like its an everyday event for everyone is it - unless you are a really dangerous driver), and tbh pausing to check or even reversing back over it wouldn't exactly be too unkind or inconvenient would it?

anyway, moving forward....


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

sattan said:


> reversing back over it wouldn't exactly be too unkind or inconvenient would it?


No, your right, in fact i'd rather enjoy it! :twisted:


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

i reckon that most blokes dont like cats.I dont like pets full stop.I can understand why some people feel the need to keep dogs in a form of domestic incarceration.This imo is to fulfil a dominance role over a subservant species.or maybe as a guard dog or a companion for the billy no mates among you, but CATS! they fulfil non of the above.In fact they are indiscriminate killers of wildlife, endangered or not.In fact any other animal that did the same would be classed as vermin!Your car is much more likely to be scratched by a cat than dog, and as its men who in general pay, its them that get pissed off! I reckon that this is a more realistic view on these waste's of life but maybe because of considerations to the women folk in your lifes you dare not say so.It would seem that the only charitable view is that they act as comforters for the old and for maternal women to stroke before the fucking things go out at night on an orgy of killing and vandalism.Run over the bastards to prevent misery instead of wasting sympathy on them when they are suffering some in return.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Maybe StephenGreen is so anti cats because he's never had any pussy himself ...... :roll:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Stephen

Just checked the Brooklands tickets list and you appear not to have bought one yet... they are still available at http://shop.ttoc.co.uk

:wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Why, will there be a 'Kick the Shit out of the Wanker' stall then ?


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

sattan - I'm no crazy animal lover, but I would have hated to see what you saw. However, I imagine whoever hit the cat is probably feeling even worse right now. Can you seriously imagine your average driver getting out of the car and finishing the job? Apart from the absolute horror of it, in today's society there are probably potential litigious implications if for example, the cat's owner (maybe a child) saw you reversing over it / wringing its neck.:? 

Thankfully it's something I haven't had to deal with.


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> Why, will there be a 'Kick the Shit out of the Wanker' stall then ?


 thats very community minded of you to enquire, but rumor has it that orgy beat you to the job. :lol: im sure that if he has to drop out for what ever reason you will be considered for the vacancy :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I was never a cat person. In fact I hated them all my life and when I was a child in Greece, I was their number one enemy. But at the time, cats didn't belong to people, they were homeless and millions of them around.

But a dog is so much better.

The problem with cats is that people let them loose to roam about. If people control their cats, then nothing like this would happen. You never see dogs running about, so why not do the same with cats and keep them under control.

What really pisses me off about cats these days is that they dig on the bark around my garden to do shit and they spread the bark all over my garden. My dog Elli chases them away, when she sees them, but they keep coming overnight. So I am wondering, why people don't lock their cats indoors?

The cat that was overrun shouldn't have been on the street in the first place, but kept under control. So the fault of an irresponsible owner.

If you run over a cat, what help can you offer to it? In most cases the cat will be scared and if you go near it will try to attack you.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Special mentions for Vlastan and stephgreen for excelling in the 'Bizzare Logic' category.

:roll:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Nick

Most of the wild nature of a dog has been bred out over the centuries, but cats do seem to have retained it... when was the last time you saw your dog Shep bring home a half dead sheep :wink:, Cats on the other hand hunt for fun and food and many a time bring home their "trophy" to show you. Most cats NEED to run wild... I believe it's not about cats running wild, but about irresponsible ownership!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Has anyone considered that whoever did it may not have been able to find the cat afterwards?

I once hit a cat... it damaged the whole front of the grille and lower bumper area (Â£100's of damage :? ). I stopped and went to look for it, but after 30 minutes or so, couldn't se or hear it. The same could have happened to the driver that did this... lets NOT jump to too many conclusions :?


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

Whilst I don't particularly wish to dwell on this rather unpleasant event; the poor little mite was quite visible squirming in the middle of the road where it was hit (quiet residential street) and unfortunatley wasn't really able to move very far due to its injuries  and would have been quite obvious to anyone with compassion enough to at least pause to check.

I only happened upon it as i was leaving mums - I thought it was asleep in the middle of the road, and got out to 'shoo' it out of the road - unfortunatley that wasn't the case


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Vlastan, you really don't see dogs running around in the streets without their owners?? Open your eyes, please!!
The dog who made me step on the breaks when going to the Peterborough Cruise last year was _on his own_!! No owner in sight!! Should I have run it down?? I didn't; loads of you know the outcome of that _lose dog _ But I would do it again!!
What about the dogs that get kicked out by their owners?? Especially after Christmas or before holdays?? No lose dogs around?? Don't make me laugh :x

The difference between cats and dogs is: most people spend more time training dogs rather than cats. Possibly because it is easier to train a dog but it is perfectly possible to train a cat!!

Now then, why shouldn't an animal be on the road?? Animals were on this planet before the two legged ones (they call themselves "humans") decided to build roads and regulate anything and everything and drive cars.

If a child runs/plays in the street: would you try to avoid him/her? Or would you just say the child has no right to be there?! Get real!!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Whilst this animal issue is deplorable Its an unfortunate situation where the responsible nature we expect in people is only in a minority of the population.

How often have you seen 3 or 4 teenagers...possibly your children....out in a car with mates, chucking rubbish out of the window...not giving a dam because they are with mates and they think its cool to be carefree and let someone else clean up the mess. Some of you may have been there and may laugh at how it was when you were young but may also now think differently now.

Its YOUR (a parents) responsibility to teach them whats right and only a minority of parents will take it on. The rest will happily live in the ignorance that their kid has run over and left an animal or tied a puppys legs together to throw it off a motorway bridge! :evil:



A3DFU said:


> If a child runs/plays in the street: would you try to avoid him/her? Or would you just say the child has no right to be there?! Get real!!


ooh...thats a whole new can of worms! sorry a little off track now...

Whilst I am not saying a child has no right to be there, I see far too many parents believeing....in this day and age.... it is ok to allow children of under 12 as young as 5 to be allowed to be out with other children near roads and railways etc. unsupervised.

Frankly a responsible parent should supervise them, ensure a responsible person is with them or keep them at home.

Its not safe out there, as much as us fast drivers feel aware an alert and feel we are watching out as we drive you are in a minority! 
most other drivers are trying to get from A to B with little concern for anything else. there are too many dangers on our streets for children and thats not just from the cars.

I see the government slow down advert and understand the message but always think why was that kid crossing the road unsupervised. The driver may have been 5mph over the limit but the kid just ran out...unsupervised and too young to be out alone IMO....

Q. If a child is under 12 and I use that age as an example of a level at which they are still IMO irresponsible to be out and about..lets say a 7-8 year old as in the advert....

Is the kids life ruined from the injuries of a driver doing 35mph in a 30 zone
or
is the kids life ruined because he was out unsupervised by his parents?

Either way the driver is at fault.....will be the opinion but I hope I never have to ask myself this question.

back to animals....Dogs should be supervised but are not always, cats cant as mentioned they are wild hunters so both are just another danger which must be looked out for!

How you deal with the aftermath will define your character and those that left this cat are either reals shits or genuinely didnt realise they hit something..or were too dumb to know what to do.


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

sattan said:


> Just had a very unpleasant experience leaving my mums house... found the neighbours cat half-alive in a very bad way in the middle of the road - an image that will probably now haunt me for a while, poor thing.
> 
> I understand accidents happen and animals aren't exactly that savvy when it comes to traffic but the least you could do is finish it off and at least try to find the owner or some help instead of taking the cowards approach.
> 
> disgusted, and rather upset.


At the risk of being the subject of some nasty rhetoric, I own 9 cats. I realise that they are independent and prone to wander. They also do some anti-social things. However, I provide them for the elderly, bed bound, people in my area and for less priviledged children. You wouldn't believe the effect these guys have on people and give them a will to live and be cheerful about life. So as not to be seen a hypocritical, I also like them as pets myself, and no, this does not make me a "nancy boy" (although I do sometimes like wearing women's clothes!).

I would ask anyone who sees a cat (or dog) alive but injured to call the emergency vet. I, as a responsible owner, will always pick up the tab and have chipped (no pun intended) all my cats. I also have insurance which would cover any damage caused by my cats.

I do appreciate the bad things in this world and of course some are much worse than the simple care to an animal but I have to say I am astounded by some of the truly evil and malicious things which have been said on this forum.

Jim.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I was never a cat person. In fact I hated them all my life and when I was a child in Greece, I was their number one enemy. But at the time, cats didn't belong to people, they were homeless and millions of them around.
> 
> *But a dog is so much better.*
> 
> ...


This coming from a greek :roll: I thought that in Greece 99% of dogs were stray, flee ridden, Rabid, and left to scavenge for food as nobody fed them. Thats why a special task force has been employed to irradicate them b4 the Olympics starts.

I was also going to mention my little coming to gether with Dani  but she beat me to it.

I've own cats all my life until i moved to a second floor appartment. My cats were indoors after midnight, and vary rarely strayed outside our garden also used to use a litter tray to the point where they would come in and use it rather than have a shit outside. :x

couple of points also
1/ Dogs will shit whereever they like and piss, where as cats will only shit in soil or long grass ect.
2/Cats will atleast cover their shit up where as dogs dont
3/Dogs also piss in the street where as cats dont
4/People take dogs to local parks ect where kids play and can catch some eye infection that can cause blindness. Never seen a cat in a playing field b4.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> The difference between cats and dogs is: most people spend more time training dogs rather than cats. Possibly because it is easier to train a dog but it is perfectly possible to train a cat!!


Train them to know the Green Cross Code and everyone's happy. :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Wak said:


> Frankly a responsible parent should supervise them, ensure a responsible person is with them or keep them at home.


I couldn't agree more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Unfortunately as you've mentioned, Wak, not every parent thinks that way  so drivers must be aware that children, like animals, will be on the roads and should adjust their driving style accordingly!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> Nick
> 
> Most of the wild nature of a dog has been bred out over the centuries, but cats do seem to have retained it... when was the last time you saw your dog Shep bring home a half dead sheep :wink:, Cats on the other hand hunt for fun and food and many a time bring home their "trophy" to show you. Most cats NEED to run wild... I believe it's not about cats running wild, but about irresponsible ownership!


But Jonah is a cat owner and seems to control his cat well. So there are ways to be a good cat owner.

The dog that caused the accident Dani and Jonah was a stray. Stray dogs do exist in this country but are very few. This discussion is about cats and dogs that owned by humans. So your argument Dani is not valid.

Jonah,

You are so right...Greek people don't love animals or dogs and there are a lot of stray dogs around. But I am the exception to the rule and I love dogs. I was surprised to find that in a Greek location that I went for holiday last year, British vets volunteered to come to Greece and do FOC "the op" to all dogs. So at least the current stray dogs could live their lives but wouldn't be able to reproduce any longer. This is amazing of course and you can think that British people are great dog lover...until you think that they do not allow dogs in any shops or public places or even hotels.

So from the one side British appear to be dog lovers but from the other side they ban them from all public places and treat them like vermin...so what is going on?

In Europe you can get your dog at the hotel room and at the shops, even the restaurants. Why not here, when a dog is well behaved?


----------



## mittya (Nov 24, 2003)

I have one of these:
http://www.petfoodstore.co.uk/acatalog/Pest_Control.html
... it's very effective and has ridden my garden of the feline vermin.

Wish I could find something similarly effective to protect my paintwork from scratches.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

No matter how well you train your dog they still have a killer inside them.
Only the other day a woman was savaged by a Police dog! Now IMO you can't get a better trained dog than a police dog.
I've never heard of a person being mauled by a Cat to the extent of needing plastic sergury  But i'm sure someone has.

*Vlastan Wrote*


> But Jonah is a cat owner and seems to control his cat well. So there are ways to be a good cat owner.


Was! Had one put down  and gave the other to my mother after my dad died

*Vlastan Wrote*


> The dog that caused the accident Dani and Jonah was a stray. Stray dogs do exist in this country but are very few. This discussion is about cats and dogs that owned by humans. So your argument Dani is not valid.


How do you know it was a stray??

* Vlastan wrote *


> So from the one side British appear to be dog lovers but from the other side they ban them from all public places and treat them like vermin...so what is going on?


Just as you don't want people smoking around you i dont want a dog who may have flees and bad breath slobbering on the table next to me.[/b]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jonah said:


> *Vlastan Wrote*
> 
> 
> > The dog that caused the accident Dani and Jonah was a stray. Stray dogs do exist in this country but are very few. This discussion is about cats and dogs that owned by humans. So your argument Dani is not valid.
> ...


I was going to ask exactly the same question!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jonah said:


> No matter how well you train your dog they still have a killer inside them.
> Only the other day a woman was savaged by a Police dog! Now IMO you can't get a better trained dog than a police dog.
> I've never heard of a person being mauled by a Cat to the extent of needing plastic sergury  But i'm sure someone has.
> 
> ...


.

You don't see dogs walking around alone, if they belong to owners. So this had to be a stray dog, unless it was followed by an owner. :wink:

Nobody asked you to French kiss a dog or pet it. Dogs are down on the floor and you are far away from them. Also dogs that are well looked after don't carry fleas and they are not smelly. But even if they are smelly, they don't cause you any harm to your health, but breathing smoke does.

The general point, we are responsible for our pets and children. So we all have to be act as responsible adults and protect them.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Sorry still prefer kittens and cats


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> stephengreen, what you say is awful
> 
> Animals have as much right to live and be on this planet as "humans" have (Humans in inverted commas, because your reply wasn't very human IMHO). And they do feel pain just as much as you do!!!! Just because they can't speak your language or use toilets in houses like you do doesn't mean to say that they should be treated like rubbish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You are of course right Dani,it would be a waste of a bin bag!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Wak said:


> Whilst this animal issue is deplorable Its an unfortunate situation where the responsible nature we expect in people is only in a minority of the population.
> 
> How often have you seen 3 or 4 teenagers...possibly your children....out in a car with mates, chucking rubbish out of the window...not giving a dam because they are with mates and they think its cool to be carefree and let someone else clean up the mess. Some of you may have been there and may laugh at how it was when you were young but may also now think differently now.
> 
> ...


Wak gets the Going Off At a Tangent Award. Bravo. :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jimfew said:


> sattan said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a very unpleasant experience leaving my mums house... found the neighbours cat half-alive in a very bad way in the middle of the road - an image that will probably now haunt me for a while, poor thing.
> ...


Well said sir.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

vlastan said:


> You don't see dogs walking around alone, if they belong to owners. So this had to be a stray dog, unless it was followed by an owner. :wink:


You've clearly never driven through a council estate! :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

jam said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > You don't see dogs walking around alone, if they belong to owners. So this had to be a stray dog, unless it was followed by an owner. :wink:
> ...


Thought I saw one in a white Kebab van on a big scewer spinning round and spitting over the heat!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

going slightly off topic.....

Just bought a 'cats away' thingy from B&Q - ultrasonic motion sensitive jobbie, which now (hopefully) should keep my TT a cat free zone 

I like cats - in general.
Don't like the way that all the local ones seem to use our garden as a litter tray - possibly because we are about the only house not to have any of our own.... (missus is less than loving of them )

That said - if I were to hit one, I would at *least* put it out of it's misery 

Bring back the good old days of dog licenses (and dog wardens) - expand it to cats and enforce the mandatory chipping of them, I say.

It might at least make people realise that pets are for life.....


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> going slightly off topic.....
> 
> Just bought a 'cats away' thingy from B&Q - ultrasonic motion sensitive jobbie, which now (hopefully) should keep my TT a cat free zone


do they do one to keep the sodding birds from crapping all over cars too!?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Bring back the good old days of dog licenses (and dog wardens) - expand it to cats and enforce the mandatory chipping of them, I say.
> 
> It might at least make people realise that pets are for life.....


I agree whole heartedly [smiley=drummer.gif] 
[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] 
(owner of now only one cat -the other one got killed by a car some years ago  - and regular dog walker for son's two dogs)


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

Mr Smiths got a chip , and happily its not on his shoulder


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I felt this was appropriate


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

> pity it wasnt crossing the road with the rest of its worm infested family!


ROFLMAO!!

now, to invent a roadkill game to make my millions....


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

phil said:


> I felt this was appropriate


And I didn't. Truly disgusting......

Jim.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jimfew said:


> And I didn't. Truly disgusting......
> 
> Jim.


Agreed *nods*


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> jimfew said:
> 
> 
> > And I didn't. Truly disgusting......
> ...


A lot of people felt this way. That is why Ford never put this ad on the TV.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

jimfew said:


> phil said:
> 
> 
> > I felt this was appropriate
> ...


That is totally sick :x . Now I am NOT A HAPPY SPORT KA DRIVER! :x


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

i felt sorry for the pigeon...

Anyway it's only an advert 8)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

They are only fake ads.

But if you think about them...both animals would have done lots of damage to the car. The bird would have dented the bonnet and scratched it and the cat would have spluttered the interior of the car will blood. In the ads both killings are perfect leaving no evidence of the crime.


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

I received a note from some important person in Ford disclaiming that advert when it came out. It was certainly not an official Ford advert that never made it.

Personally, I don't like any animals, but then I am allergic to all of them if they have hair. They make me ill, so in a dog eat dog world I get a lot of choice for pie fillings :wink:

P.S. Irony - A literary style employing such contrasts for humorous or rhetorical effect.


----------



## mittya (Nov 24, 2003)

Getting back to the point - a responsible pet owner wouldn't allow their pet to run about the streets at night or scratch around on the roofs of neighbour's cars.
Cats owners - idle gits.


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

mittya said:


> Getting back to the point - a responsible pet owner wouldn't allow their pet to run about the streets at night or scratch around on the roofs of neighbour's cars.
> Cats owners - idle gits.


mittya,

There's an amazing sweep of a statement - cat owners - idle gits. It is offensive to cats, to jewish people, and to me. It is also ill informed and falsly defines what a responsible pet owner is.

Its a shame we have not met, I think I might be able to change your mind.............

Jim. (not idle at all, owner of 9 cats)


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

coupe-sport said:


> i felt sorry for the pigeon...
> 
> Anyway it's only an advert 8)


True, in the same way as beheading that American civilian in Iraq for TV was only a war.

If its excused, then it gets accepted..............but not by me!

Jim.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Actually the advert with the Ford Sport Ka and the cat wasn't actually down to Ford! It was down to the agency who were promoting it!


----------



## mittya (Nov 24, 2003)

Jim,
It was meant to be controversial and I believe it to be true.

I have scratches on my TT from cats. I've had scratches on my previous three cars... from cats.

I've spent a long time cleaning shit up out of my garden from cats. Believe me I know it was cat shit because I watched them do it. I've spent a long time training my neighbour's cats (with water and tennis balls) that they're not welcome on my property.

None of the above is the cat's fault - they're just doing what they do. Their owners, however, have an easy life don't they Jim?

regards :-* 
Tim


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jimfew said:


> mittya said:
> 
> 
> > Getting back to the point - a responsible pet owner wouldn't allow their pet to run about the streets at night or scratch around on the roofs of neighbour's cars.
> ...


Was v. naive about cats and their 'owners'. Although I must have missed the Jewish inference. :?:

How about a nice ad for the car showing a baby being decapitated by a sunroof?

ps I tend on the whole to prefer cats to babies. :wink:


----------



## mittya (Nov 24, 2003)

Really don't understand the "offensive to jewish people" comment.

Please explain.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

jimfew said:


> phil said:
> 
> 
> > I felt this was appropriate
> ...


This response proves my point entirely. Of course it's appropriate. I never said it was a nice thing to do to kitties, just that in the context of this debate which seems to have got people's backs up, this would do the same. Which it has.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> jimfew said:
> 
> 
> > phil said:
> ...


(and from another thread)



^Abi^ said:


> I saw the bird one when it first come out that one is funner than the poor cat version


So the bird one's funny and the cat one isn't, right? So does that make cats more important than birds? And is it cute that cats kill birds like their instincts tell them to, then drag them into the house without eating them, because they don't need to, thanks to domestication?

And of course I presume that none of you cat lovers harm insects at all. Or would kill rats or mice.....


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jimfew said:


> There's an amazing sweep of a statement - cat owners - idle gits. It is offensive to cats, to jewish people, and to me. It is also ill informed and falsly defines what a responsible pet owner is.
> 
> Jim. (not idle at all, owner of 9 cats)


I certainly agree with it!!

It needs time and effort to train a cat but it's well woth it  
Our cat(s) have never, ever, jumped on: tables, work surfaces -whether there is food there or not- never scratched our leather suite, nerver came upstaires (our house is open plan, so they could) and never killed a bird or any other animal. It took 1/2 year to train them to behave this way, but _it is possible _ 
And, thankfully, my son follows this example: his Staffi is the kindes dog around and his cats behave well :!:


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

phil said:


> So the bird one's funny and the cat one isn't, right? So does that make cats more important than birds? And is it cute that cats kill birds like their instincts tell them to, then drag them into the house without eating them, because they don't need to, thanks to domestication?
> 
> And of course I presume that none of you cat lovers harm insects at all. Or would kill rats or mice.....


Or eat meat?

Overly sanctimonious bullshit running right though this thread from the tree-hugging animal lovers. Humans and animals have, mostly, a symbiotic realtionship, but with the humans calling the shots. We use animals for our own gain, partly because we need to (e.g. load carrying) and partly because we can (e.g. sport). I have no problem "using" animals and with them having lesser rights than me, that's what they're there for.

The one exception to this rule are cats who contribute nothing to society whatsoever. We have dogs for the blind, deaf, drug sniffing etc. , horses for transport, cows for milk, meat, leather etc. etc. Cats do nothing for us, they fight, scratch, shit and I just don't get the point of them at all. In fact, I hate the fuckers. :twisted:


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

mittya said:


> Jim,
> It was meant to be controversial and I believe it to be true.
> 
> I have scratches on my TT from cats. I've had scratches on my previous three cars... from cats.
> ...


Tim, I am not excusing the damage done. Cats can be a pest and it looks like you have your fair share (actually I think I would be pissed off in your shoes as well). Try using cat repellent spray in your garden, its works fine and doesn't harm the cat, just teaches it that your turf is off limits.

The scratches are bad, I do not condone this at all. I have cars and usually cover them with a plastic cover if they are outside. I also get the benefit that it prevents bird crap. For some reason the cats don't like the "feel" of this over the smooth paint.

Hope this helps, but I do understand your point.

Jim.


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

jimfew said:


> I have cars and usually cover them with a plastic cover if they are outside. I also get the benefit that it prevents bird crap. For some reason the cats don't like the "feel" of this over the smooth paint.
> 
> Jim.


So does a good squirt with a water pistol. If they are in the garden a handful of soil in their direction helps. They do learn in time.


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

Guy said:


> jimfew said:
> 
> 
> > I have cars and usually cover them with a plastic cover if they are outside. I also get the benefit that it prevents bird crap. For some reason the cats don't like the "feel" of this over the smooth paint.
> ...


Interesting that you prefer the "macho" approach, I suppose it feels good. However, your techniques require your presence all the time. The cats soon learn that they cannot enter your turf, but only if you are around.

I have seen a cat with an eye put out by someone throwing "dirt" which had stones in ti (unbelievable but true). It was terrible.

I would ask you to stop and use better methods.

Jim.


----------



## mittya (Nov 24, 2003)

None of the smelly concoctions work for very long.
This cleaned up my garden:
http://www.pondsuperstore.co.uk/shop/item.asp?itemid=345

Yup, I paid sixty quid so I didn't have to clean up after someone else's pet.

I guess we're straying(wahey) from the thread but the point I'm making is that if you let your pet roam around out of your control then you are being irresponsible. Luckily the incident at the beginning of the thread only hurt the cat...


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

mittya said:


> None of the smelly concoctions work for very long.
> This cleaned up my garden:
> http://www.pondsuperstore.co.uk/shop/item.asp?itemid=345
> 
> ...


Yep, I guess the only good thing about this is that you got to pay up....justice has been done after all.

Jim. (Irresponsible and lovin' it.)


----------



## mittya (Nov 24, 2003)

I just wish my garden wasn't overlooked so I could use something of a more appropriate calibre...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Steve_Mc said:


> phil said:
> 
> 
> > And of course I presume that none of you cat lovers harm insects at all. Or would kill rats or mice.....
> ...


So would you prefer to have mice and rats in the house then?? Or didn't you read the post you quoted??

And, no, Phil, I wouldn't kill a mouse or a rat and neither does my cat!!


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> ps I tend on the whole to prefer cats to babies. :wink:


What a shame your mother didnt feel the same way :wink:


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> So would you prefer to have mice and rats in the house then?? Or didn't you read the post you quoted??
> 
> And, no, Phil, I wouldn't kill a mouse or a rat and neither does my cat!!


No, but I'd use a mousetrap. And if your only defence is that cats are great mousers, then how does that fit with your earlier assertion:



> Animals have as much right to live and be on this planet as "humans" have (Humans in inverted commas, because your reply wasn't very human IMHO). And they do feel pain just as much as you do!!!! Just because they can't speak your language or use toilets in houses like you do doesn't mean to say that they should be treated like rubbish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Or do mice and rats not count? :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Steve_Mc said:


> No, but I'd use a mousetrap. And if your only defence is that cats are great mousers, then how does that fit with your earlier assertion:
> 
> Or do mice and rats not count? :roll:


I did say that neither I nor our cat will attack/kill mice/rats!!

BTW, I avoided a squirrel, a very young magpie both sat in the road today as well as a flock of 9!! sheep on the A54 tonight in the densest fog around


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Steve_Mc said:
> 
> 
> > No, but I'd use a mousetrap. And if your only defence is that cats are great mousers, then how does that fit with your earlier assertion:
> ...


what a load of bollocks! you can no more train a cat never to kill than you can train a woman to keep her knickers up when she's had a drink! or not to lie or to drive proper......


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

* lol *

Ste,

You may be a TT owner. You may also be a troll. Your grammar and spelling occaisonally leave a lot to be desired from a GCSE student, but sometimes, just sometimes you make me laugh :roll: 



stephengreen said:


> what a load of bollocks! you can no more train a cat never to kill than you can train a woman to keep her knickers up when she's had a drink! or not to lie or to drive proper......


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

nutts said:


> * lol *
> 
> Ste,
> 
> ...


Classic example of your putting the quote at the bottom being confusing. I thought you were talking about Steve_Mc. :roll:

Ah, knew it rang some bells.... http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... ght=people


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Steve_Mc said:


> phil said:
> 
> 
> > So the bird one's funny and the cat one isn't, right? So does that make cats more important than birds? And is it cute that cats kill birds like their instincts tell them to, then drag them into the house without eating them, because they don't need to, thanks to domestication?
> ...


I think that some people prefer cats as pets and nothing more. I have read that a stroke to a pet makes humans happier. Also research has proved that having a pet can be a fullfiling experience that can ease stress.

After all...some people do like to stroke a pussy from time to time. 

Did you ever have any animals/pets in your household?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

stephengreen said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > ps I tend on the whole to prefer cats to babies. :wink:
> ...


Oh, she did.  Whilst some here _might_ say that the best part of you was left running down the inside of your mother's leg. And they'd be perfectly entitled to their view. :wink:


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

raven said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > * lol *
> ...


He couldn't have been talking about me as I've never made anyone laugh :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hedgehogs! They always look a bit messy when freshly hit by a driver. You go back down the same road a week later, and it has become so flat it fills the gaps of the cracked tarmac!


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

mittya said:


> I just wish my garden wasn't overlooked so I could use something of a more appropriate calibre...


Oooo....nasty. Truly evil and twisted.

Perhaps retrospective abortion for humans has been overlooked for too long.

Found a cat in my neighbourhood who had been shot in the eye and collapsed it. It was in terrible pain and I took it to the emergency vet. It survived.

Fortunately, the police took it seriously (something about a maniac with a gun on the loose shootin' at things) and found the person with my help. Turns out the firearm was more potent than expected and completely illegal. Three years was the result (not for wounding the cat but for possession).

Glad I was able to help and one up for the cats I think.

Jim.


----------



## mittya (Nov 24, 2003)

in the eye? Good shot!
[smiley=vulcan.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## mittya (Nov 24, 2003)

> There's an amazing sweep of a statement - cat owners - idle gits. It is offensive to cats, to jewish people, and to me.


Still none the wiser on the jewish connection Jim. If I've made a huge faux pas please enlighten me so I don't make the same mistake again. :?


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

mittya said:


> > There's an amazing sweep of a statement - cat owners - idle gits. It is offensive to cats, to jewish people, and to me.
> 
> 
> Still none the wiser on the jewish connection Jim. If I've made a huge faux pas please enlighten me so I don't make the same mistake again. :?


Oh dear, ignorance!.

The term Git was reinvented by the Nazi's prior to world war 2 to refer to the "jewish" problem. It quickly became transferred into English as a worthless (or lazy) person but the connection never really vanished. The Nazi's made the connection from the Jewish word Git, which is a jewish divorce paper, to indicate that people of a Jewish persuasion could not be trusted with long term relationships, again a propagandic reference to the worthlessness of the person.

So the connection to Idle Git in your statement is clearly offensive to Jewish People, of that I speak with authority!

Perhaps you should have another go at being offensive.....better luck next time.

Jim.


----------



## mittya (Nov 24, 2003)

Jim, you can, of course, choose the most obscure definition that causes you the most offence if you wish. I'm neither Nazi nor Jewish - I'm English (you could've guessed that) and was, quite obviously, using the definition of common English use, ie. "contemptible person".

I've been "Googling" and found the following:

"The word 'git' is connected with 'get' but in the sense of spawn or offspring, as in the old verb to beget, so your 'get' are your (probably illegitimate) offspring. In the northwest of England get is still used in the way that git is in the rest of the country. In the BBC sitcom Till Death Us Do Part, Alf Garnett used to refer his Liverpudlian son in law, 6 as a 'Scouse git'. 'Git' is only a very mild form of abuse (certainly in the UK anyway), and it can be used affectionately with people, calling someone a git as a real form of abuse is more likely to encourage them to laugh at you."

...and...

"git 
noun {C} UK INFORMAL 
a person, especially a man, who is stupid or unpleasant:

- You stupid/lying git!

- He's a miserable old git."

...and...

"Noun 1. git - a person who is deemed to be despicable or contemptible; "only a rotter would do that"; "kill the rat"; "throw the bum out"; "you cowardly little pukes!"; "the British call a contemptible person a `git'" "

So I'll reaffirm my earlier comment in pretty language:
Cat owners who allow their pets to shit in other people's gardens thereby avoiding the responsibility of cleaning it up themselves are lazy and (the epitome of) contemptible.

...and (back to the thread) cats allowed to run around the streets can cause accidents!

Tim


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mittya said:


> in the eye? Good shot!
> [smiley=vulcan.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]


Would you say this if you were the target?


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

anyways just to finish off this topic...

I saw the neighbours today, the cat was taken to the local emergency vets, it was 14 years old and very badly injuired (pretty much non-recoverable) so unsuprisingly they had her put down.

naturally they are upset as they had had the cat and its sister since birth, the other surviving cat is doing that odd lost look that they get 

Pretty shocked at some of the comments (plus the usual trolls :? ) but hey I guess some people just don't get it, I know they are pets and not children etc.. but we all live on this planet and deserve some respect.

accidents happen - but its not like they happen to everyone everyday and are a normal event, so maybe take a few mins to spare a bit of care & compassion if and when it happens to you and I'm sure the world would be a nicer place.

jeez and all this sentimental twoddle from someone who's nickname is actually SaTaN Hmm.


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

sattan said:


> anyways just to finish off this topic...
> 
> I saw the neighbours today, the cat was taken to the local emergency vets, it was 14 years old and very badly injuired (pretty much non-recoverable) so unsuprisingly they had her put down.
> 
> ...


Hi Sattan,

Agree with every word. Well said. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Subject closed for me to.

Jim.


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

mittya said:


> Jim, you can, of course, choose the most obscure definition that causes you the most offence if you wish. I'm neither Nazi nor Jewish - I'm English (you could've guessed that) and was, quite obviously, using the definition of common English use, ie. "contemptible person".
> 
> I've been "Googling" and found the following:
> 
> ...


Wrong again Mittya. I am Jewish so I know of what I speak. I have been the subject of many racist jokes in my time some of which include the word git. I know the definitions of which you speak but they are all modern variants. I speak from experience.

However, for me, this thread is over. I hope I never have the awful misfortune to actually meat you in the flesh.

Jim.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

sattan said:


> Pretty shocked at some of the comments. I know they are pets and not children etc.. but we all live on this planet and deserve some respect.
> 
> Accidents happen - but its not like they happen to everyone everyday and are a normal event, so maybe take a few mins to spare a bit of care & compassion if and when it happens to you and I'm sure the world would be a nicer place.


I agree with every word you say, compassionate "saTTan"


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> ...and (back to the thread) cats allowed to run around the streets can cause accidents!


EXACTLY. And maybe the guy who hit the cat was in this position...he had a choice between hitting a cat or having a head on collision with a car travelling the opposite direction.

The outcome from this thread is if you have a cat and you love your cat lots, PROTECT IT and don't let it go around alone. If your cat gets killed you are at fault and you cannot blame a careless driver because the cat jumped in front of him.

This also raised the very valid point that a cat can cause an accident and you as a cat owner will be liable. For the same reason that if my dog runs in the middle of the road causing an accident, I am liable for.

And of course not to forget the true reasons why people pick up cats...because they know that they are easier to look after and don't require daily walks and attention as a dog needs. Even a friend told me this before. So mittyas comments about cat owners being lazy are very true.


----------



## mittya (Nov 24, 2003)

> Wrong again Mittya. I am Jewish so I know of what I speak. I have been the subject of many racist jokes in my time some of which include the word git. I know the definitions of which you speak but they are all modern variants. I speak from experience.
> 
> However, for me, this thread is over. I hope I never have the awful misfortune to actually meat you in the flesh.
> 
> Jim.


No need to be like that - I'm sure us _meeting_ would result in nothing more than a continuation of our civilised chat. I'll buy.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jimfew said:


> mittya said:
> 
> 
> > Jim, you can, of course, choose the most obscure definition that causes you the most offence if you wish. I'm neither Nazi nor Jewish - I'm English (you could've guessed that) and was, quite obviously, using the definition of common English use, ie. "contemptible person".
> ...


Jim,

i don't think your definition is really going to stick when 'git' clearly has a completely different meaning to the vast majority of non-jews and one which is not likely to change because you have chosen ( and it _is_ your choice) to take offence to it. It is a term well established in the common parlance of this country with a completely different meaning to yours.

It's a bit like my late grandma taking exception to the hijacking of the term 'gay' by homos from it's original and correct context.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Ed,

I said it then and I'll say it now... screw you  :wink:

PS It is std practice in email and newsgroups... just because you have become used to a sub-standard method of quoting quotes, doesn't mean I should excuse it and also become a sheep.

So I shall continue to post any response above the quote 8) 



raven said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > * lol *
> ...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Such a rebel. Ho hum, whatever turns you on.
:wink: 


nutts said:


> Ed,
> 
> I said it then and I'll say it now... screw you  :wink:
> 
> ...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Did I ask you, Gaz :roll:



garyc said:


> Such a rebel. Ho hum, whatever turns you on.
> :wink:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Mark - lol, actually I find it quite endearing that you keep putting the quote below what you're writing. I wouldn't want to change it for the world. :wink:  It just brought back some happy Flame memories from last year.  Cheers, Ed PS I'm even going to do the same just this once... 8)



nutts said:


> Ed,
> 
> I said it then and I'll say it now... screw you  :wink:
> 
> ...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

nutts said:


> Did I ask you, Gaz :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, you just posted it on a public forum, thereby asking everybody. :roll:


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Stephen you are a cock, where in Lincolnshire do you live? Just wondered so I can come and stove your head in and then run over you.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

vlastan said:


> > ...and (back to the thread) cats allowed to run around the streets can cause accidents!
> 
> 
> EXACTLY. And maybe the guy who hit the cat was in this position...he had a choice between hitting a cat or having a head on collision with a car travelling the opposite direction.
> ...


Problem is that Cats are wiley things (I have 2 and lost 1 last year on the road). We ended up investing in this bizarre fence which was supposed to prevent the cat getting out. She eventually found a way around it and eventually she paid the ultimate price. As far as cats being "easy to look after" they are if you want to have a pretty poor relationship with them. If you want to actually enjoy really their company instead of have them treat your house as some sort of hotel (which I do, immensely) then actually they make you work bloody hard. It's not right to say that all people only get cats because they are easier to look after than dogs - That's just too general. I got them because I didn't want a dog - Can't explain why, I just didn't, much as I love them.

Our cat, Flo, was killed outright and the guy driving the car had the decency to actually stop and knock on a few doors in the neighbourhood to find out who's cat it was. My neighbour delivered the bad news. Guy was probably going too fast, as most people do down our road (30 MPH limit but routinely see people doing 50/60 and there's loads of accidents & 3 kids killed in the last 6 years) but in hindsight I have always appreciated him stopping. He didn't have to, and could have left her there for me to find flat as a pancake the next day all covered in shit from the road (it was February). As it was I got to bury her looking perfect.

There are a lot of irresponsible cat owners out there (way too many, in fact), and we would save hundreds of cats' lives every year (and lots of accidents caused by them) if male cats were neutured (sp?) more aggressively. The instinct to wander etc. is inherent in all cats (Flow as one who just wouldn't be kept in) but it's a lot easier to reduce the wandering instinct if they are "done".

As for those who obviously find it amusing to talk about animals getting shot, run over etc. - Grow up.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Matthew said:


> As for those who obviously find it amusing to talk about animals getting shot, run over etc. - Grow up.


 [smiley=dude.gif]

Awful isn't it if your pet gets killed  
We didn't find out for about 5 days after it happened because the BM driver who killed her just threw her in a skip as we were told later.
Thing is, he drove way too fast and could have easily killed any of 6 little kids who used to play just were our cat was killed


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Is stephengreen still with us?


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

garyc said:


> Is stephengreen still with us?


Spotted him surfing a few times on the forum...last time was last night I think but I finished working at 4.00am so things were a bit blurry at that stage...


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > As for those who obviously find it amusing to talk about animals getting shot, run over etc. - Grow up.
> ...


Good God. That is scum - Throwing someone's pet in a skip. I feel really bad for you guys. Hopefully one day Karma will catch up with the wanker that did that. Hurts like hell if you lose your pet and you are "close" to them. Still get upset about it today, but we got another cat who we saved from a life of being stuck in a boarding cattery and she's a real star. I can look back now and say that we had a couple of years with Flo that were just fantastic and that she had a great life. Our new one doesn't get on that well with our other cat but they tolerate each other (you know how cats can be).

Your point about the kids is a valid one; Cats, dogs and young kids are very similar in that they become familiar with roads too quickly and then ignore them; They have minds which are on other more interesting things and that's when accidents happen. At least wirth kids you can tell them not to go near the road - Try telling that to a cat....!

My point about the guy going too far was something you picked up on - I don't have kids, but I see them messing around near the road and it could easily have been one of them. Can't imagine how bad it feels to lose a child, especially if it's hit and run.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Matthew said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


----------



## myles20vt (Jul 30, 2004)

What a crazy thread! :x Too many animal haters on this form methinks. Its no wonder cats turn up daily on the side of a road, dead. Its awful when a cat goes missing, Ive had it happen to me and the wife twice now, once for 2 1/2 wks, once for over 3 weeks! The real killer is when to stop putting the food out. Im glad StephenGreen has decided to shut up before a lynch mob of normal thinking TT drivers arrive at his front door. 
Cats are hardy things, and dont usually die when being hit by cars, so they will drag themselves to a hedge somewhere and either get better, or die. I have witnessed this firsthand, seeing a cat get picked up by a car and get dragged between the arch and tyre for 25 yards. When it got out, it took a minute, then ran off! I was quite distressed by this, and wondered how the driver didnt hear a banging from the rear passenger side arch. There is too much scum on the roads these days, and they have no more regard for kids than animals, and would rather leg it to save their worthless hides.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

myles20vt said:


> What a crazy thread! :x Too many animal haters on this form methinks. Its no wonder cats turn up daily on the side of a road, dead. Its awful when a cat goes missing, Ive had it happen to me and the wife twice now, once for 2 1/2 wks, once for over 3 weeks! The real killer is when to stop putting the food out. Im glad StephenGreen has decided to shut up before a lynch mob of normal thinking TT drivers arrive at his front door.
> Cats are hardy things, and dont usually die when being hit by cars, so they will drag themselves to a hedge somewhere and either get better, or die. I have witnessed this firsthand, seeing a cat get picked up by a car and get dragged between the arch and tyre for 25 yards. When it got out, it took a minute, then ran off! I was quite distressed by this, and wondered how the driver didnt hear a banging from the rear passenger side arch. There is too much scum on the roads these days, and they have no more regard for kids than animals, and would rather leg it to save their worthless hides.


I believe you have echoed what the majority on the forum and of the general public think, Myles.
But I also believe that for some strange reason or other people think it may sound *cooler* and *more grown up* if they don't admit to their feelings :?

And btw, welcome to the forum


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

jwball said:


> Stephen you are a cock, where in Lincolnshire do you live? Just wondered so I can come and stove your head in and then run over you.


 :lol: would you like me to disguise myself as a cat to make the deed more pleasurable? make sure you run over me first because otherwise the stoving bit aint never going to happen :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

stephengreen said:


> jwball said:
> 
> 
> > Stephen you are a cock, where in Lincolnshire do you live? Just wondered so I can come and stove your head in and then run over you.
> ...


Jwball...personal attacks are not tolerated in this forum. Didn't you read the terms and conditions of this forum before you signed in? Anyway...when you see how big StephenGreen is, you will put the tail under the legs and run away. :lol:


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

Once again, it is left to me to straighten out the forum and get this thread back on its original course.

I am ashamed to admit it. And i do not think it sounds *cooler* and *more grown up* if people don't admit to their feelings so I will open myself up to you all.

I did once hit an animal

But he started it!

I was five and at a petting zoo when this goat came up giving it 'large' swaggering about and generally being offensive to the other children and animals.

When he tried to take the food that I was giving to another goat (probably an orphan goat - I'm nice like that) it all kicked off.

Damn thouse things can run fast when they're pissed! It hurts to think about it (and due to those pointly horns, it hurt back then as well)

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

People should at least do the job properly.

Someone knocked over one of our cats on monday. Dislocated hip. Xray and overnight stay. Â£192. Thankyou very much :x :x :x


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> People should at least do the job properly.
> 
> Someone knocked over one of our cats on monday. Dislocated hip. Xray and overnight stay. Â£192. Thankyou very much :x :x :x


What do you mean by "do the job properly"? Kill the cat for good so you don't have to pay the vet's bill?


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

wait a second!!

I bet we have a fair few people right here on this forum who hit/strike animals.

Now, honestly, how many have beaten their monkey recently?

or choked their chicken?

or tussled with the one-eyed trouser snake?

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

perhap's we should eat road kills so that they dont die for nothing.I'd draw the line at pensioners though, they proberbly to stringy!


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Always carry a shovel and portable BBQ

[smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=chef.gif]

Season to taste ,the tenderising has been done


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

if that's the case then I am going to aim for orientals. (i love chinese food :lol: )

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

I have hit many 'animals' on the road, mostly of the game variety as I live in the country! The pheasant must be *THE* most stoooopid creature in the world. They literally wait, hiding in the undergrowth at the side of the road, before flinging themselves in front of your vehicle. Now most disappear many yards into the adjoining fields as a dead ball of feathers .................... if anyone thinks I'm going to stop and start scouring the fields for the mangled wreckage then sorry ............ besides which it's apparently illegal to pick up your own road kill! Wood pigeons come a close second to the pheasant!

I have hit one dog which ambled straight out into the road in front of my motorbike. I sort of hit it 'sideways' on as I slewed the bike around trying to avoid it. The bike fell on top of the dog whilst I did a full forward somersault and landed flat on my back in the middle of the road, luckily just totally winded. As I looked back at the bike/dog combination the dog crawled out from under the bike. Did it come up to see if I was OK .......... did it buggery, it just ran off at high speed yelping. After sorting myself out I went to the local 'cop shop' to report said accident ................ they weren't the slightest bit interested and only took the details because they 'had to' :x

My wife once hit a dog whilst driving (I was in the passenger seat). Again it just ambled out in front of the car and although the severe braking knocked most speed off, the car still struck the dog at about 15mph and sent it 'barrelling' down the road. It ended up consious, but completely stunned, in the middle of the road and didn't seem to have any 'life threatening' injuries. It had a dog collar but no tag on it. We picked the thing up and put in the back of the car and went to the local 'cop shop'. Yet again, they really didn't want to know and were totally disinterested. It was a Sunday and we could not find a vet who was interested in taking a look at this dog and eventually many hours later we found a dog's home who agreed to take it in and look after it :x

So when it comes to dogs the flame should really be about owners who allow their dogs to roam free without any identification :evil:

With regard to cats, fortunately I have never hit one, but I did see one run over once. Not the driver's fault as the cat just bolted out in front of him. He stopped and asked about the cat - which was clearly deceased - and another passer-by pointed to a nearby house .......... whose occupant and, as it turned out, the cat's owner came out to investigate the tyre squealing. Well you should have heard the commotion as the driver was verbally assaulted in the most disgraceful way - he just turned around, got back in his car and drove off .............. and I don't blame him for doing so. From that episode I have always wondered if stopping is the 'wisest' thing to do if you hit an animal :?


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

F*kers that hit animals and drive off..

Does that include Flies


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

We live on a no through road and have had 4 cats hit in the past 3 years!

3 deceased plus the one I mention above who escaped life threatening injury, but caused me to have to pay an enormous vet bill.

I don't even like cats.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> We live on a no through road and have had 4 cats hit in the past 3 years!
> 
> 3 deceased plus the one I mention above who escaped life threatening injury, but caused me to have to pay an enormous vet bill.
> 
> I don't even like cats.


So when you said above one of OUR cats...you didn't mean a cat that you own but a cat that goes around your estate?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

V.
Did you see this thread in the joke forum?

Worth hitting an animal if it did it to you.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=28993


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

DXN said:


> V.
> Did you see this thread in the joke forum?
> 
> Worth hitting an animal if it did it to you.
> ...


LOL...I don't normally read the jokes room...plenty of jokers around here. :wink:

But very funny...I gues this dog was male and didn't know how to do a blow job properly...my bitch is a lot better.  :lol:  8) :wink:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I bet you get through alot of greek yogurt in your house then!


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Have a mate with a farm who owns his little fleet of Volvo cars. (he needs half a dozen 'cause they keep on breaking down - or so I tell him  ) The farm cats have found it is nice to climb onto the tray at the bottom of the radiator on the engine side to keep warm. Now some of these aren't the brightest beasts and will stay there (unseen and unknown) as someone gets into the car and starts the engine.
The results are normally sorted with 5 mins use of the power washer under the bonnet but they do leave quite a mess.
The clever ones run as soon as the driver's door opens .....


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

H said:


> Always carry a shovel and portable BBQ
> 
> [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=chef.gif]
> 
> Season to taste ,the tenderising has been done


 [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------

